# Comment empêcher des mails d'arriver ?



## CDI (26 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous, je suis envahi de mails dans ma boite, des pubs  pour viagra et je ne sais quel truc encore. Il arrives avec des adresses différentes et je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire. C'est toutes l'entreprise qui est envahi et c'est de pire en pire, si quelqu'un a une astuce, je prends. Merci.


----------



## elKBron (26 Mars 2008)

quel client mail ?


----------



## CDI (26 Mars 2008)

Qu'est ce que tu appel client ?


----------



## elKBron (26 Mars 2008)

Mail, Thunderbird, autres ?
quelle plateforme ?
qui gere vos boites mail ? Vous au sein de l'entreprise, un provider ?

Bref, tu manques de precision dans ta description.

Malgré cela, tu subis ce que tout le monde subi depuis des années maintenant, à savoir le spam. S'il y avait des solutions préventives, cela se saurait (seules quelques recommandations à observer pour limiter le flux, mais bon...)

Sinon, des solution curatives ? aucune. Seulement des moyens pour filtrer et moins voir ses BAL submergées.

bienvenue dans le XXIeme siecle, le siecle cyberpollué


----------



## CDI (26 Mars 2008)

c'est ce que je pense aussi, j'utilise Mail, je crois que nous sommes passé chez Orange et il me semble oui qu'une sté externe s'occupe de notre serveur et également de nos mails mais la j'avoue que je manque d'info ce soir. C'est vraiment l'enfer ce truc j'en ai ramassé à coup de 60 cette après midi tu vois le genre.


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2008)

tu n'as pas activé la fonction anti-spam de Mail ? Préférences -> onglet "Junk Mail" ou "Spam" ou "pourriel" (aucune idée comment c'est traduit en français). Faudrait déjà commencer par là... !


----------



## CDI (26 Mars 2008)

Je ne vois pas ou es la fonction anti spam ou un truc du genre dans les preference. Ce n'est pas indésirable ?


----------



## elKBron (26 Mars 2008)

sisi, c'est ca, c'est indésirable. Active cette fonction comme le stipule Macounette.

mais gare ! au début, contrôle bien que de vrais mails qui te sont bien destinés ne soient pas envoyés par mégarde avec les indésirables.


----------



## guiguilap (26 Mars 2008)

Si, ca s'appelle "Courrier indésirable". 

Edit : GRILLE :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2008)

Indésirable alors.  Désolée, mon Mac OS X est _The Original_.   

Et comme le suggère elKBron, il faut effectivement vérifier régulièrement le contenu du répertoire "indésirable", au cas où des mails "sérieux" y seraient classés par mégarde.

Le principe du filtre "anti-indésirable" se base sur l'apprentissage : lorsque tu as un mail spam qui finit dans ta Boîte d'entrée, tu le classes comme "indésirable" et par la suite Mail le fera automatiquement pour les autres qui lui ressemblent. (mais de toute manière, dès le début, Mail va déjà trouver beaucoup de spam par lui-même).

Cette fonction est très utile. Utilise-la. (d'ailleurs c'est tout simplement inconcevable, de nos jours, de ne pas activer la fonction anti-spam, tellement on est bombardés par ces saloperies... ). 

D'autre part, discute avec votre fournisseur d'accès : normalement les bons fournisseurs proposent un service anti-spam qui agit déjà au niveau serveur en bloquant la grande majorité des spams.


----------



## CDI (26 Mars 2008)

Je coche Filtrer le courrier indésirable ? MAis la je ne vois pas trop le rapport puisque dans ce cas, qui lui dit que c'est du courrier indésirable ou pas ? Car le  bleme est bien la, il y a plusieurs adresse qui arrive donc difficile de les rentrer en indésirable.


----------



## arnaud217 (26 Mars 2008)

CDI a dit:


> qui lui dit que c'est du courrier indésirable ou pas ?



il le fait tout seul comme un grand mais peut parfois se tromper dans les 2 sens d'où la nécessité de vérifier le dossier indésirables et de signaler comme indésirables les quelques emails qui passeraient à travers l'analyse.


----------



## elKBron (26 Mars 2008)

Mail est un être suprememnt intelligent... à partir du moment où tu lui enseignes ce qu il doit savoir. Comme l'a écrit Macounette juste avant ton post, il doit subir une période d'apprentissage


----------



## CDI (26 Mars 2008)

Ok donc si je résume, j'active filtrer indésirable, ensuite dans ma boite de réception je clic au fur et à mesure sur le mail que je ne veux plus et je clic sur indésirable. Ensuite Mail le fera lui même c'est bien ça ?


----------



## elKBron (26 Mars 2008)

yeah man (ne pas confondre avec le yemen)

sachant que Mail va déjà en mettre en indésirable AVANT que tu ne commences l'apprentissage. c'est y pas la classe ?


----------



## arnaud217 (26 Mars 2008)

Oui c'est ça mais tu dois aussi vérifier le dossier indésirables pour t'assurer qu'un email désiré n'y a pas été aiguillé par erreur. Et dans ce cas, signaler cet email comme désirable.


----------



## CDI (26 Mars 2008)

Ok je vais donc essayer comme ça, mais le truc qui me gène c'est que si je dois regarder tout les indésirables c'est un peu comme ci je n'avais rien fait lol. Enfin ce sera déjà mieux que rien. Je vous remercie tous pour votre participation ça fait toujours plaisir de venir sur ce site, car on est sur d'y trouver des gens sympa et compétent. A bientôt sûrement.


----------



## Macounette (26 Mars 2008)

CDI a dit:


> Ok je vais donc essayer comme ça, mais le truc qui me gène c'est que si je dois regarder tout les indésirables c'est un peu comme ci je n'avais rien fait lol.


Tu n'as visiblement pas tout à fait compris :mouais: ou alors c'est moi qui me suis mal exprimée...  
Mail va *dès le début *classer les mails qu'il reconnaît comme indésirables, en tant que tels. Il va le faire avant que tu fasses quoi que ce soit.
Tout ce qu'il te restera à faire, ce sera de déclarer comme indésirables ceux qui seraient passés à travers les mailles du filet, afin que Mail "apprenne".
Et, de temps en temps, tu jetteras un oeil au dossier spam afin de voir si un mail "non-spam" s'y serait glissé par mégarde. Cela arrive, mais c'est rare.

Parfois j'ai vraiment l'impression de ne pas savoir m'exprimer correctement en français  :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## CBi (26 Mars 2008)

CDI a dit:


> Ok je vais donc essayer comme ça, mais le truc qui me gène c'est que si je dois regarder tout les indésirables c'est un peu comme ci je n'avais rien fait lol.



En fait l'apprentissage est étonnamment rapide = chez moi, je reçois aussi des tonnes de pourriels, mais Mail arrive à les mettre dans le dossier _Indésirables_ avec un taux de succès que j'estime à =
- moins de 1% d'erreur pour les faux positifs (=les messages classés comme indésirables alors qu'ils ne le sont pas). Maintenant je ne les regarde presque plus. En fait, le risque principal d'erreur est quand on reçoit des mails d'un fournisseur de logiciels,.... Apple par exemple !

- 2 ou 3% d'erreur pour les faux négatifs (=les messages classés comme pas indésirables alors qu'ils le sont)


----------



## averell (26 Mars 2008)

arnaud217 a dit:


> signaler cet email comme désirable.


J'adore le concept de mail _désirable_.


----------



## averell (26 Mars 2008)

CDI a dit:


> mais le truc qui me gène c'est que si je dois regarder tout les indésirables c'est un peu comme ci je n'avais rien fait


Ca va beaucoup beaucoup plus vite de parcourir de temps en temps la boîte d'indésirables que d'aller à la pêche dans ta boîte de réception, tu verras...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2008)

@CDI
revenons en arrière
en fait c'est *très* simple une fois qu'on a compris ce qui se passe

Mail agit ici comme toi tu le ferais avec  ta boite aux lettres PAPIER !

-ouvrir la boite au lettres

- premier tri  en 2 tas
un tas: " A lire"  ce que tu veux lire 

l'autre tas :  "_indesirable"_ pubs, prospectus  etc


Au début Mail ( ou toi) doit regarder de près pour differencier 
mais très vite Mail  ( ou toi) reconnaitront les differences

deuxieme étape
-tu lis ton courrier y réponds le ranges etc 

- tu reregardes rapido le tas _ indesirable_ histoire de verifier que y a pas d'erreur
et après ca ca partira à la poubelle en temps opportun

voilà
c'est aussi simple que ca
---------------
Et tu verras Mail apprend vite et bosse bien
( mais toujours jeter un oeil dans indesirables , des erreurs de tri arrivent , que ce soit courrier papier ou electronique)

et comme déjà mentionné tu peux même pousser plus loin
c'est à dire demander à ce qu'un pré tri soit fait avant que ce soit déposer dans Mail : pré-tri
 dans le bureau de poste ( ton compte email en ligne)
une des methodes ( très efficace ) est de demander à quelqu'un bossant pour toi de s'en occuper à part ( ici un autre compte email , gmail par exemple , TRES bon trieur de courrier)

il y a d'autres méthodes. Pour l'instant c'est prématuré

Pour l'instant on va régler l'affaire du tri  dans Mail


----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2008)

Je confirme pour Gmail, leur filtre anti-spam est super-efficace


----------



## David_b (27 Mars 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Je confirme pour Gmail, leur filtre anti-spam est super-efficace



j'ajoute ma petite voix à celle du volcan 
Quand je bosse (pas sous Gmail, donc), son efficacité me manque terriblement, parce que c'est pas que 60 spams par jour que  je reçois...



Note du modo : ces questions, c'est dans "Internet et réseau" qu'on en parle, pas ici. On déménage !


----------

